# npip



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

well it looks like i need some help folks
i just had my flock tested by the state today
the lady from the state said i need to get on the USDA wedsite & fill out some kind of form. i find the site & even did a search while on the site
anyone have a link to the correct page?
i'm sure someone here has been through this
i want to be able to sell chicks & eggs in other states 
that is the reason for the NPIP inspection.



thanks
piglett


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have not done the steps but I found this users guise for you to get you set up on the usda site to register a new npip flock. 
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...T5_z_l&sig=AHIEtbSBp3a7t7iIVqelDtie0CGdBSW-1A


----------

